# "Fixing" a weathered fiberglass ladder



## UncleMike

The fiberglass ladders that live on top of my van have become severely weathered, sometimes leaving me with fiberglass splinters, and more often just that annoying itchy feeling every time I use them. As an experiment, I took one (the cheapest one to replace) and sanded the surfaces, blew off the dust, hosed off what was left behind, and rubbed it with a rag after it had dried. I then applied a clear coat spray that's supposed to be weather and UV resistant.

While the spray was drying, I looked at the ladder as the sun hit it, and see it still looks a bit "hairy". Did I take the wrong approach? Is there a better way to "fix" weathered fiberglass, or is it just hopeless?


----------



## backstay

I just buy resin/hardener and apply a coat on mine. No prep at all(clean and dry).


----------



## Deep Cover

Wouldn't think a DIY fix on a ladder would be kosher in the event of an accident.


----------



## AlbertaBeef

Deep Cover said:


> Wouldn't think a DIY fix on a ladder would be kosher in the event of an accident.


It isn't a structural repair, it is only a refinish. How could that affect its safety?


----------



## thoenew

AlbertaBeef said:


> It isn't a structural repair, it is only a refinish. How could that affect its safety?


I'm sure OSHA and a lawyer could figure that out for you :laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37

I'd rather try preventative maintenance on a new ladder than trying to spit-shine an old one.


----------



## electricmanscott

We really are a living in a perpetual state of worry. :blink:


I spray mine every year or so with a clear UV resistant spray. Can't think of which one off the top of my head.


----------



## wildleg

the only way to fix that ladder is put it to rest in a dumpster somewhere. Get a new one, they don't last forever.


----------



## ampman

i was told that osha will burn your ass over a repaired ladder,better to just trash it and get a new one


----------



## denny3992

wildleg said:


> the only way to fix that ladder is put it to rest in a dumpster somewhere. Get a new one, they don't last forever.


Better still sell it on CL!


----------



## backstay

So how much "weathering" would trigger this tossing the ladder. One year on the rack, two, three, ten? Is a scuff on the surface reason to destroy the ladder? What foolishness.


----------



## Wirenuting

Company ladder, replace it. 
Personal ladder, spit shine it, but get ready to jump when it goes. 
Once a fiberglass ladder shows spiders and splinters its a dead duck. Put enough stress or weight on it and it will pop. I've seen it happen once. Of course it was a 300# person, but that didn't matter.


----------



## wildleg

we were working at a local base hangar, and the super threw about 5 of our ladders in the dumpster because the stickers were too faded to read. we rescued them, and sent them elsewhere, but everyone's got their own idea about what is safe, and what's not. AFAIK you're not even allowed to paint your ladders or hard hats. you do what you want. be safe.


----------



## backstay

Wirenuting said:


> Company ladder, replace it.
> Personal ladder, spit shine it, but get ready to jump when it goes.
> Once a fiberglass ladder shows spiders and splinters its a dead duck. Put enough stress or weight on it and it will pop. I've seen it happen once. Of course it was a 300# person, but that didn't matter.


I think you need to reread the OP. his ladder was not cracked or spidered. It's finish was rough.


----------



## union347sparky

backstay said:


> So how much "weathering" would trigger this tossing the ladder. One year on the rack, two, three, ten? Is a scuff on the surface reason to destroy the ladder? What foolishness.


I was wondering the same thing. How often do guys replace the ladders on their rack.


----------



## BBQ

backstay said:


> So how much "weathering" would trigger this tossing the ladder. One year on the rack, two, three, ten? Is a scuff on the surface reason to destroy the ladder? What foolishness.


To me it depends, if you expect your employees to use it you toss it when starts to look bad.

OTOH if you only use it yourself go ahead and use it till it falls apart. 

Check the pics out http://www.signaladmin.com/safety/pdfs/Fiberglass Extension Ladder - Near Miss.pdf


----------



## Wirenuting

backstay said:


> I think you need to reread the OP. his ladder was not cracked or spidered. It's finish was rough.


I did read it, splintering is just as bad. 
Didn't think I needed to parrot that.


----------



## Wirenuting

BBQ said:


> To me it depends, if you expect your employees to use it you toss it when starts to look bad.
> 
> OTOH if you only use it yourself go ahead and use it till it falls apart.
> 
> Check the pics out http://www.signaladmin.com/safety/pdfs/Fiberglass%20Extension%20Ladder%20-%20Near%20Miss.pdf


Great link. 
That's what I saw a few years ago, but not so dramatic. 
The ladder that my coworker had only showed fading and very light spidering around the steps.


----------



## kbsparky

We "painted" over 2 ladders that were similar to the OP's with Spar varnish.

Same stuff that is used on boats.

Made `em good as new -- no more splinters.


----------



## ilikepez

If you are painting them over with stuff aren't you running the risk of hiding signs that the ladder may fail soon?


----------



## chewy

Aluminium...


----------



## BBQ

ilikepez said:


> If you are painting them over with stuff aren't you running the risk of hiding signs that the ladder may fail soon?


Yes.


----------



## piperunner

Well heres what OSHA does we just had a visit last week if its cracked or wiggles discolored aged by the sun or missing factory parts the factory tag or a inspection tag your history get ready for a fine they say thats a potential fall which is a life safety thing .
We passed but one crew didnt have a plastic bag on there water cooler 
for the paper cups $1000.00 fine . And today there not easy because 
they really need the cash flow its there job security . Let me say this the inspector makes his opinion and hes the judge of what rule is broken .
If you bitch they will find something else trust me .Now any life safety thing is a major fine and it gets worst once they find one they start to pick you apart .You can get the factory that manufactured the ladder to send you new stickers because our companys tool man has a factory certification from the ladder company hes able to repair them . But if you repair it yourself your looking for a fine if you get hit by OSHA .
Personally i dont care what you do just a little info .


----------



## Kingstud

gelcoat


----------



## five.five-six

those splinters suck, I vote sawzall


----------



## Jlarson

chewy said:


> Aluminium...


Can't do that, the way some talk about aluminum ladders even if you are using an Al ladder in a totally dead building you will be shocked anyway cause electricians can't use Al ladders, it's just not allowed :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ

I don't care about the shock hazard I just don't want to be confused with a dodge driving, drunken painter. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson

Speaking of dodges I saw a drywall guy driving a beat up one today, it was identifiable as a drywall guy cause of the mud all over the toolbox and the fact that "drywall service" and phone number was written in the dust on the tailgate :jester::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 360max

You...need...to...buy...a...brand...new...ladder!


----------



## chewy

Jlarson said:


> Can't do that, the way some talk about aluminum ladders even if you are using an Al ladder in a totally dead building you will be shocked anyway cause electricians can't use Al ladders, it's just not allowed :laughing::laughing:


They induct from the atmosphere


----------



## UncleMike

backstay said:


> I think you need to reread the OP. his ladder was not cracked or spidered. It's finish was rough.





Wirenuting said:


> I did read it, splintering is just as bad.
> Didn't think I needed to parrot that.


After reading the comments I'm thinking that "splinters" was a misleading term. The surface of the ladder(s) is weathered, but the splinters I was referring to are more like microscopic hair - you can feel something is there, but you can't really even see it unless the light hits it just right. I didn't mean to give the impression that the fiberglass itself was actually splintering.



piperunner said:


> Well heres what OSHA does we just had a visit last week if its cracked or wiggles discolored aged by the sun or missing factory parts the factory tag or a inspection tag your history get ready for a fine they say thats a potential fall which is a life safety thing .


This is another issue, but with all the weather exposure any stickers indicating the weight rating of the ladder, or any other certifications, disappeared a long time ago. While that doesn't automatically make the ladder unsafe, it does automatically equate to an OSHA violation.

Thanks for all the input guys. For what it's worth, re-prepping the surface with a Coarse Triangle Finishing Pad attached to my M12 Multi-tool, and applying a coat of Flat Matte Clear General Purpose Spray Paint made a big difference from my first attempt.


----------



## BBQ

UncleMike said:


> After reading the comments I'm thinking that "splinters" was a misleading term. The surface of the ladder(s) is weathered, but the splinters I was referring to are more like microscopic hair - you can feel something is there, but you can't really even see it unless the light hits it just right. I didn't mean to give the impression that the fiberglass itself was actually splintering.


The company I work for would get rid of it. The cost of one injury eceeds the cost of the ladder.





> This is another issue, but with all the weather exposure any stickers indicating the weight rating of the ladder, or any other certifications, disappeared a long time ago. While that doesn't automatically make the ladder unsafe, it does automatically equate to an OSHA violation.


Yes, the info has to be there, you can sometimes get new stickers from the manufacturer.


----------



## flyboy

backstay said:


> So how much "weathering" would trigger this tossing the ladder. One year on the rack, two, three, ten? Is a scuff on the surface reason to destroy the ladder? What foolishness.


If you park inside every night 20 years. :laughing:

I have a 32 foot Werner (yellow) that we've had since 1987. We keep it inside and it only goes out when we absolutely need it. It's like new.


----------



## gold

I have a 32 footer that is 12 years old and probably only used 20-30 times. Its soooo faded just from sitting outside I should probably replace it. In hindsight tho I wonder if painting it with some kind of uv clear coat would have extended the life. I don't mean just stopped it from fading but actually extend its life.


----------



## 480sparky

I think you're referring to 'blooming', where the actual glass fibers start to fray out of the surface. According to Werner, this is not a structural issue. They recommend polyurethane or an acrylic lacquer.

To prevent blooming, they recommend a regular waxing.


----------



## don_resqcapt19

Take a look at the Werner Fiberglass Ladder Technical Manual.


----------



## gold

Copied from the Link Don Posted


ULTRAVIOLET (U.V.) DAMAGE (FROM SUNLIGHT)


Code:


Ultraviolet light will attack the polyester resin of an FRP ladder and will definitely
influence the aesthetic and, to a much lesser degree, the physical and electrical properties. The
degree to which each of these characteristics is influenced should be a key consideration.
“Fiber bloom” is mainly an aesthetic condition — not a structural one. Exposed glass fibers
due to UV damage do not reflect a significant loss in physical properties. Test programs instituted by producers to review structural property loss due to U.V. exposure as a function of time
show only small losses of strength.
Surface weathering that occurs early in the life of a ladder can be a continuing
phenomenon that may result in “fiber blooming”. Should “fiber blooming” occur, the fiberglass
will continue to show a worsening appearance until the end user takes some action to alleviate
this condition. “Bloomed” fibers however, tend to shadow and protect the surface of fiberglass
ladder rails against direct U.V. action to some degree.
If “fiber blooming” results from U.V. attack it can influence the electrical properties of an FRP
ladder rail. The roughened surface of a ladder rail is now free to pick up contamination such as
dirt or grease that can form an “electrical track”. Furthermore, exposed fibers can now provide
access for water or water vapor to penetrate the laminate. Absorbed water lowers the insulation resistance of the rail and hence its value as an insulator.
If “fiber blooming” occurs, it may also cause the user some discomfort if exposed fibers
penetrate the skin. This is not serious, since it is only a temporary discomfort, but it is very
annoying and the bloomed rail should be coated to eliminate the problem. Washing and applying
skin lotion can relieve the discomfort, as long as repeated exposure is not encountered.
In an effort to combat resin degradation in the ladder rail, Werner Co. uses a U.V. inhibitor in the
resin system to ****** this weathering phenomenon. This inhibitor alone cannot eliminate “fiber
bloom,” but does extend the potential service life. Coating materials used on a ladder rail extend the
period before fiber exposure is evident.
Werner Co. uses polyester fiber fabric surfacing materials (surface veils) on all its fiberglass
ladder rail. These polyester fiber fabrics provide a barrier between the outer layer of glass mat
and the surface of the rail.
These surface veils do not eliminate the weathering of the side rail from the ultraviolet rays of the
sun. What they do is give a smooth, non-irritating outer surface to the rail, provide added resistance to UV degradation, and isolate the outermost glass layer which could irritate a user’s skin
once the resin becomes eroded. A fiberglass ladder with a surface veil can be comfortably used
even after the resin has eroded without the itching sensation. The ladder can then be recoated
with acrylic, polyurethane, or epoxy paint to restore the appearance and surface finish. [B](See
page 4 for recommended coatings.)[/B]


From page 4



Code:


The following will enhance the life and appearance of FRP ladders which have weathered
due to long term outdoor exposure:
RECOMMENDED METHOD OF PREPARATION
1. Sand the rails of the ladder smooth with a nonmetallic abrasive such as
3M™ Scotchbrite
®
or softback sanding sponge. Do not use ordinary sandpaper or
emery cloth as it will leave atrace of abrasive grit embedded in the rail surface
and may cause the surface to be an electrical conductor.
2. Wash the entire rail surface clean with denatured alcohol or an equivalent
acceptable for health reasons and allow to air dry. Wash down a second time to
ensure that no residue is left on the surface of the ladder.
3. Use a primer followed by one or two coats of either acrylic lacquer or
polyurethane paint with U.V. additives for coating purposes. It is important to
coat the sawed ends of the rails whenever possible. To restore color, apply a
pigmented acrylic lacquer or polyurethane paint. Pigmented coating will screen
out an even greater amount of U.V. while restricting moisture entry.
Several acceptable coatings are on page five.
4. Contact Werner Co. for replacement labels.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Fiberglass fuel pipe (specifically Ameron) had the same issue when it was stored outside. The pipe manufacturer provided a document that it was only a cosmetic issue and not a structural issue.

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with coating the ladder to help with the fiberglass fibers (keep them out of your skin). The problem (like someone else posted) is that lawyers and OSHA need someone to exploit.


----------



## JoeKP

flyboy said:


> If you park inside every night 20 years. :laughing:
> 
> I have a 32 foot Werner (yellow) that we've had since 1987. We keep it inside and it only goes out when we absolutely need it. It's like new.


I'll post a pic of dads ladder thats on my truck. Same one I think. It does need to be replaced and we know it. But he won't justify the cost yet. This ladder was run over by his box truck a few months after he got it when he went on his own from the company. No splintering yet. But it does have almost no top left. A missing holder for when its extended. Round plates and threaded rod to fix the run over rung...


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmanscott said:


> We really are a living in a perpetual state of worry. :blink:
> 
> 
> I spray mine every year or so with a clear UV resistant spray. Can't think of which one off the top of my head.


Does it work?


----------



## toolaholic

*I screwed mine down to the roof rack*

And borrow from others on job


----------



## walkerj

This ladder was supposedly being used properly.


----------



## backstay

walkerj said:


> This ladder was supposedly being used properly.


Well it could have been green! And with a little paint that thing would be good as new!


----------



## Amish Electrician

Nothinbg a good coat of paint and a new set of labels won't cure.


----------



## KayJay

I've been using the liquid polishing compound that auto body shops use to buff out the lacquer clear coat for the rails of my weathered fiberglass ladders. An electric car polisher with a sheepskin bonnet does a good job. After using the polish, I give them a coat of paste wax and buff it again with another clean sheepskin bonnet. This seemed to help bring back some of the color as well as get rid of those fiberglass hairs. Certainly not like brand new, but not bad considering. My 28-foot Werner was done about a year ago and still looks pretty good, even though it's spent most of its life exposed to weather on the truck rack.


----------



## ToolTime

Just thought I would throw my 2 cents in on this. I had several ladders that were faded from being on my track racks all day every day when I wasn't using them and the splinters and rashes were annoying as hell.

A painter on the job suggested sanding them down lightly and then putting a clear coat on them. He offered to spray them for me and suggested I use *Imron clear by Dupont.* Which I did. Worked great.

Later I used some rattle can stuff that I think was lacquer for model RC airplanes. That worked too, but not quite as well as a professional spray.


----------



## LARMGUY

Here ya go.

http://us.wernerco.com/docs/userguides/gm6070-fg-techmanual.pdf?Status=Master



> *“Fiber bloom” *
> ​​is mainly an aesthetic condition — not a structural one. Exposed glass fibers​
> due to UV damage do not reflect a significant loss in physical properties. Test programs instituted
> by producers to review structural property loss due to U.V. exposure as a function of time​​​
> show only small losses of strength.​





> If “fiber blooming” results from U.V. attack it can influence the ​​​
> 
> ​​*electrical properties *of an FRP​
> ladder rail. The roughened surface of a ladder rail is now free to pick up contamination such as
> dirt or grease that can form an “electrical track”. Furthermore, exposed fibers can now provide
> access for water or water vapor to penetrate the laminate. Absorbed water lowers the insulation resistance of the rail and hence its value as an insulator.​​​





> These surface veils do not eliminate the weathering of the side rail from the ultraviolet rays of the
> sun. What they do is give a smooth, non-irritating outer surface to the rail, provide added resistance
> to UV degradation, and isolate the outermost glass layer which could irritate a user’s skin
> once the resin becomes eroded. A fiberglass ladder with a surface veil can be comfortably used
> even after the resin has eroded without the itching sensation. The ladder can then be recoated
> with acrylic, polyurethane, or epoxy paint to restore the appearance and surface finish. (See​​​
> page 4 for recommended coatings.)​





> *ACCEPTABLE COATINGS*
> ​​*1. Acrylic Lacquer*
> A high quality acrylic lacquer is recommended because of its wide availability. It may
> be found in paint stores, hardware stores or home improvement centers. Generally,
> two coats should be sufficient to remedy the severest condition of fiber prominence.
> *2. Clear Acrylic Polyurethane**
> PPG - clear Deltron​
> 
> ​​® DC3000​
> PPG - hardener Deltron​​​
> 
> ​​® DCH3085​
> Mix 4:1
> *Acrylic-based polyurethane is recommended over oil-based polyurethane.​​*3. Rust-oleum*​
> 
> ​​® *Universal Advanced Formula™*
> 
> All surface paint is an excellent product choice because it is available in a wide
> variety of colors and is available at most home improvement centers and​​​
> hardware stores.​


Contact Werner Co. for replacement labels.​


----------



## drsparky

When I condemn a company ladder I run down the length of it with a Lull to make sure someone doesn't take it out of the dumpster, use it, gets hurt, then gets all lawyer happy because the company name is on it.


----------



## 480sparky

drsparky said:


> When I condemn a company ladder I run down the length of it with a Lull to make sure someone doesn't take it out of the dumpster, use it, gets hurt, then gets all lawyer happy because the company name is on it.


This may prevent someone from suing you for tossing a "perfectly good" ladder away, but won't prevent you from getting sued for tossing out a "totally destroyed ladder". :laughing:


----------



## Ewcelectric

hardworkingstiff said:


> Fiberglass fuel pipe (specifically Ameron) had the same issue when it was stored outside. The pipe manufacturer provided a document that it was only a cosmetic issue and not a structural issue.
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything wrong with coating the ladder to help with the fiberglass fibers (keep them out of your skin). The problem (like someone else posted) is that lawyers and OSHA need someone to exploit.


Lawyers and OSHA will get their asses handed to them. 
At least if its a Werner. 
They will pay my lawyer fees too if applicable


----------



## Southeast Power

My high school buddy had a nice little side job with his brother for a few summers spraying our local telephone companies fiberglass ladders with urethane.
I have no idea of the process or specific material but I know they are very, very fussy about their ladders.


----------



## Mclectric

UncleMike said:


> The fiberglass ladders that live on top of my van have become severely weathered, sometimes leaving me with fiberglass splinters, and more often just that annoying itchy feeling every time I use them. As an experiment, I took one (the cheapest one to replace) and sanded the surfaces, blew off the dust, hosed off what was left behind, and rubbed it with a rag after it had dried. I then applied a clear coat spray that's supposed to be weather and UV resistant.
> 
> While the spray was drying, I looked at the ladder as the sun hit it, and see it still looks a bit "hairy". Did I take the wrong approach? Is there a better way to "fix" weathered fiberglass, or is it just hopeless?


Anyone saying throw the ladders out because of this problem are stupid mother f**** or they dont understand what your talking about.

use spay used forfiberglass boats.
I had 2 extension ladders and 10 ft and 8ft on roof for a year some of the ladders hardly used . Had same problem


----------



## joe-nwt

Mclectric said:


> Anyone saying throw the ladders out because of this problem are stupid mother f**** or they dont understand what your talking about.
> 
> use spay used forfiberglass boats.
> I had 2 extension ladders and 10 ft and 8ft on roof for a year some of the ladders hardly used . Had same problem


If you spay your weathered ladders they don't reproduce.


----------

